# Nuisance Starfish? Is there such a thing?



## Ben

I have a 75 gallon reef tank with 125 or so pounds of live rock, some freshly cured, some I bought full of life that has been in an aquarium 5-6 years. Everything is running fine, no loss of life yet (it's been 3 weeks, keep your fingers crossed for me haha). My question is about starfish. I seem to have tons! I can weakly describe them as small and "fat" blue ones, small and "fat" white ones, and "skinny" black and white ones. The "skinny" ones are maybe 1" long from spine to spine, while the blue and white ones are maybe 1/4" in overall length. The blue ones and the skinny black and white seem to be the most prominent, I've counted around 15-20 of the skinny in one sitting. Is there anything to be concerned about? Do these have the ability to "take over" a tank? Do I need to be concerned at all? Just let nature take it's course? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## GetITCdot

they arent going to hurt anything, i have thousands of little white ones. The only issue you will have with them is they multiply. If you don't mind taking a mag float and scraping them off the glass then your fine


----------



## tike

They are all totally reef safe. the white ones are Asterina starfish, and the little black and white ones are mini brittle stars.


----------



## NeonShark666

I have a small SW tank with two Brittle Stars in it. They eat all Inverts I place in the tank, except for Snails. Are these Star Fish nuisance Star Fish? Yes, if you want to have Shrimp or Crabs in the tank, no if you like Brittle Stars. I like Brittle Starfish but I do wish they were smaller. No Coral in my Tank just several Damsels and a Neon Gobie.


----------

